# what got you started mountain biking



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

how did you get started mtb? i know for me it was finding a old a specialized riged mountain bike in about 5th grade. how did ever one else on this site get started?


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

I have four daughters, one day I told my wife I have to get away from all the estrogen, so I bought a bike and the rest is history. Unfortunately over the years I was never able to talk my wife or daughters into joining me on the trails.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I quit smoking 7 years ago, & needed something to take my mind off it/reward for quitting.

Been riding ever since.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

3 years ago I got board and went for a bike ride, saw some single track and thought it looked like fun... damn was I right.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

about 2 or so years ago, I had this old diamondback from several christmas's before. Decided to take it out for a ride again. Ended up going to the trails over at Markham, and loved it. Havent stopped since.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a Trek 820 that I used mainly for shuttle while kayaking. Then my brother mentioned that he'd heard that there were mtb trails out at the nearby state park. Not one to let nearby recreational opportunities pass me by I decided to give it a try. I had no idea what it was about, to the point where I didn't even realize that I'd want to be wearing a helmet. Now, a year+ later, mtb riding has taken over kayaking as my main pasttime.

Steve Z


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I think this is at least the 2d time this topic has come up.

Basically I rode a bike as a kid, then got hooked on it further after I entered service.

There is a thread called A Decade of Riding or something similar here on passion that I posted several years back.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Went camping with some buddies and they took some mountain bikes along for some easy trails. I borrowed one and it reminded me of why I used to ride so much as a kid. Bought a cheap bike from Walmart to make sure I'd stick with it. Bought an entry level bike from the lbs later.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Got hit by a car on my POS bike and got some money from the insurance claim, bought a RockHopper. Guy at a LBS told me about some trails when I was in for a tune up. Did 3 laps on a mild intermediate trail and absolutely hooked.


----------



## 79Birdman (Sep 19, 2009)

Shark said:


> I quit smoking 7 years ago, & needed something to take my mind off it/reward for quitting.
> 
> Been riding ever since.


This one gets my vote for best reason.

I actually quit smoking because I started biking. I started biking because I lost my license, and needed another mode of transportation. Plus I have a good friend that used to race mountain bikes; so he was pushing me to get into trail riding. Best thing that has ever happened to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

We rode bikes everywhere when we were kids in the 70's. Built trails, jumps, raced, etc. When I turned 16 I got a car so there wasn't any need for a bike anymore.

Fast forward 30 years, I picked up ice hockey. I needed something fun to do to keep up the cardio over the summer.

Started out riding on the roads. Meh... 

Enter mountain biking. :thumbsup:


----------



## ironmaiden (Jul 7, 2009)

i have a freind, at the time i was in my mid 30's and he was 44 he showed me his new bike a anodized GT LTS1 i was BLOWN AWAY never seen anything like it...so he lent me his hardtail and we went rideing,i couldn't keep up with him, i was pushing uphill and walking down steep section's i thought this guy is amazing and he is 44 yeaars old!! I wanted to be like that i thought it was totally COOL...2 week's later i bought my first bike,and went rideing every chance i got,after about a month of training i wasn't pushing uphill anymore,but still could not blast downhill like him....he was my insparation....
THANK'S DWIGHT


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

*A boy....*

.......that I was dating thought it would be a fun thing to try. I hated it- he liked it... so I stuck with it a while longer. Then it grew on me like a fungus. I have since gotten rid of said boy (who, interestingly enough, doesn't mtn bike anymore) but the bike passion has taken over my life.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

A bmxing mate rolled around one day with a shiny new Trek... I got a serious case of keepingupwiththeJones-itis.
Bought a mtb, went off roading, snapped it, got another on warranty, snapped that, got a third and never looked back.


----------



## HSMITH (Aug 11, 2009)

I started because it was fun, and I loved riding bikes of any kind. Discovering beer, girls, and getting a drivers license stopped my bike riding. 20 years later seeing 207 on the scale and feeling bad about myself I grabbed a mart bike and started riding, knees and back won't let me run anymore. Tore the mart bike up in about 600 miles, bought a used K2 and have about 500 miles on it now. Love the K2, down to 185, and ride every chance I get. I am hooked just like I was as a kid!


----------



## Bmann_mtb (Oct 11, 2009)

jeffw-13 said:


> We rode bikes everywhere when we were kids in the 70's. Built trails, jumps, raced, etc. When I turned 16 I got a car so there wasn't any need for a bike anymore.
> 
> Fast forward 30 years, I picked up ice hockey. I needed something fun to do to keep up the cardio over the summer.
> 
> ...


Dam your story sounds exactly like my story so I will not have to post up mine..


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Heard it was good cross training for moto back in the late '80s...I don't ride dirt bikes anymore,but give up mtn biking??? :nono:


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I lived on top of a mountain as a kid. My nearest neighbor was 2 miles away, my nearest friend was 10 miles away (at the bottom of the mountain). It started out as transportation, but then I realized it was fun to ride on the hunting and hiking trails. This was in 1992.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

Moved to Durango to ski-bum for a season. Stayed for the summer too. What else ya gonna do with a tax refund check?


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

I rode bikes all my life. One day in college I saw a guy riding a mountain bike on some trails by the skate park and thought it looked cool. About three days later I had a brand new Mongoose IBOC pro. Never thought I would still be riding at 43, never thought I would become a pro racer and certainly never thought I would make a living coaching the sport. Mountain biking has been very good to me. I feel very fortunate to have discovered mountain biking. Here is a shot of me in 1973.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

I used a Trek 820 in college to get to class and burn off the beers. Fast forward 12 years (with life happening), got suckered into a ride with my psycho next door neighbor - blew the dust off the Trek. Got my butt handed to me on a silver platter (had a great time though). Having a type A personality bought a better bike the next day, been hooked since.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

discovered it on a scouting mission for more jumps on my 20 in the summer of '89 at some local ride spot. the trail was tight with lots of turns dips and it went on and on and on. Talked to this local hippie who always rode on a clapped out Ross and I bought my first mtb a week later.


----------



## bgurr85 (Jul 31, 2009)

It was always something I wanted to get into because growing up we always had quads and dirt bikes and mountain biking just seemed like something that I would love to do...but I never had the chance to get out on the trails until I got married. One Saturday I decided to go on a ride with my father in law and after a couple saturdays I knew I needed to go more than once a week...now I ride with my father in law twice a week and I can't get enough of it...now my wife asks if I am going to spend as much time with her as I do with her dad biking...


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

My neighbors noticed my Trek 4300 campus bike when I was moving in, and asked me if I wanted to go ride the trails at Lake Bryan, Texas. It was like crack at that point... I had tried mountain biking many years prior ('92 to '93 timeframe). My roommate in the Navy rode and invited me out for a ride with his friend, even loaned me a bike and a helmet. I was a heavy smoker at the time, but thought "WTF". I got abandoned (dropped), lost, endoed going downhill, landed upside down in a bush, and decided it sucked... oh how things change...


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

bgurr85 said:


> now I ride with my father in law twice a week and I can't get enough of it...now my wife asks if I am going to spend as much time with her as I do with her dad biking...


Classic! That is the kind of dedication we are looking for!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Time and place dictated it.*

I grew up in a time and place where most of the roads were not paved and you rode your bike on trails through the woods to get from one neighborhood to the other.

Most of us had fat tire bikes. We may not have called it mountain biking but it certainly was and was decades ahead of the upstarts in California.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Devildog (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought a Raliegh M80 in 2003 just to ride on the streets. In 2005, I was stationed at Camp Lejeune, NC (USMC). A new friend was into biking for many years and invited me to go on the Brig Trail. I've been hooked ever since. Now if I can save up some money for an upgrade, I would be set.


----------



## silves1171 (Mar 3, 2009)

My son (6 years old) learned how to ride a bike last year. I bought a Trek 3700 to follow him around, since it was too hard to keep up with him by foot. One day I decided to try out a mtn bike trail and have been hooked since.... I've now upgraded my mountain bike and got a road bike..


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

A 1984 Schwinn MTB - Rigid and Fun! I was having way too much fun on local trails - people looked at me like I was stooopidly crazy. Haven't stopped since the first ride.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> i have a freind, at the time i was in my mid 30's and he was 44 he showed me his new bike a anodized GT LTS1 i was BLOWN AWAY never seen anything like it...so he lent me his hardtail and we went rideing,i couldn't keep up with him, i was pushing uphill and walking down steep section's i thought this guy is amazing and he is 44 yeaars old!! I wanted to be like that i thought it was totally COOL...2 week's later i bought my first bike,and went rideing every chance i got,after about a month of training i wasn't pushing uphill anymore,but still could not blast downhill like him....he was my insparation....
> THANK'S DWIGHT


quite similar...

I have been struggling with my weight for a long time...last year back in Nov-Dec the Wife and I were looking for an activity we can share and that help me loose some weight...(other than THAT one, you funny guys!)...so we start walking on some local parks..but the truth is that I hate walking (just haven't found the fun of that yet)...so in Dec. the father of our neighbor came to visit them...an Italian guy on is 70s...he start to talk to me about cycling and that he wanted to buy a cheap bike just for the time he was going to be here...and then I remembered me riding 24/7 as a kid...that was it....in January I bought a Trek 4500 for me and a Specialized Myka HT for the Wife...now I'm building a Surly Pugsley and I'm about to finish a nice upgrade on the Myka, so this post counts for 2 

Ps...last time I rode with Pietro...he was still killing me on every climb...I also have lost 20 pounds since then.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

for me i needed something something that could get me the adrenaline rush and excited in the summer that i got from snowboarding in the winter. Golf definitely didnt do it. just ended up drinking a lot. its still fun, but not the same. Skateboarding didn't work out since i had no one to ride with and didn't want to hang with people half my age. I picked up a Specialized Hardrock for $20 at a garage sale. just needed a new front tube and some chain lube. took it for a few rides and enjoyed it but i wasn't hooked. I ended up trading it straight across for a Giant Warp full suspension and that was fun to ride for a summer. what ended up getting me hooked was coming across a local mountain bike park that had a flowline, some berms, some jumps. now i'm hooked.

well, i'll be hooked again next spring. some local mountains are opening this week. 

-joel


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Sep 11, 2009)

Shark said:


> I quit smoking 7 years ago, & needed something to take my mind off it/reward for quitting.
> 
> Been riding ever since.


 Pretty much the same here except I quit only a little over a year ago


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I needed a way to get in shape and lose some weight... that wasn't running. I rode surface streets to get in shape over the summer with the dirt trail every now and then, and it's morphed into my new hobby.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

My first word was "bike" literally. I don't remember not ridding when I was 5 I was racing BMX and the mountain bike felt like the natural progression as I got older. Now at almost 30 I do it all XC, All mountain, Road, if it has peddles and two wheels I want to do it.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

my long time gf's dad raced xc and she used to race O-cups when she was younger. he called me out and said hockey and lacrosse training was nothing compared ot xc mtb training. Me being the stupid jock scoffed and took him up on the offer- about 4 km in on the first climb I was sweating buckets and so winded. Best thing I ever did. I ended up quitting Jr A hockey and lacrosse and now competitively race xc and triathlons

and just for the record- hockey, lacrosse, football, basketball etc... training is not even close to how hard xc mountain bike training is when your pushing as hard as you can


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

been riding since I was a kid. Stopped quite a while then took it up again about a year ago. So I got myself into it really.


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

Moved to a new location and knew no one. Someone I met asked me to go riding and I went. That was 1991 and many, many bikes ago.

That guy is still a friend of mine to this day. But he paddles more than he rides.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

girlfriend and I used to get stoned and hike; realized we weren't going fast enough... I bike now; she went to the other team and is now getting jealous at my physicality and her replacement.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

BeakJones said:


> girlfriend and I used to get stoned and hike; realized we weren't going fast enough... I bike now; she went to the other team and is now getting jealous at my physicality and her replacement.


It's a good feeling, no?


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Like the level of fitness I maintain with it-and all the challenging rocks/drops/jumps. I guess I love a challenge. Nice adjunct to riding dirt bikes too-give me 2 wheels and dirt anyday!!!!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Bmann_mtb said:


> Dam your story sounds exactly like my story so I will not have to post up mine..


AND both of your stories sound similar to mine! WTF?!?! I rode BMX as a kid in the 70's, kind of dropped when I got a car at 16, entered the Navy and didn't ride a whole lot except commuting to the base on a road bike. Just got a Trek 6000 used a couple months ago 'cuz some of the young guys at work were starting out MTB'g and I can't let a couple young punks out do me! At least I can still out ride them on fixed gear...


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

I was huge into running but with knee problems running on the road started hurting after each run way too much. I ran a bike/hike trail to get off of the pavement and saw the bikes and figured I would try it. I bought a POS bigbox bike and rode it and broke it pretty much every ride. I hung it up 4 months ago and bought myself a Fischer and have been huckin it off any trail I can find. Big drops, creek crossing, and gnarly spills make it all that much more enjoyable now.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

I started riding motos when I was five years old, bought a used CR 250 in high school and spent more fixing it than on the original purchase price. I decided I needed a cheaper hobby, so I took up mountain biking. I'm not sure if the logic of that decision was all that sound...


----------



## Wiggles (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been riding most of my life, but didn't start trail riding until college. Took up smoking and didn't ride for quite a few years (8 if I remember correctly). I quit smoking back in June, and my current bike is the quitting gift to myself.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i was into bmx racing as a kid in the early 80s because of my brothers. i always like riding bikes and i liked mountain bikes more than 10-speeds (funny how we called them 10-speeds instead of road bikes).


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

BeakJones said:


> girlfriend and I used to get stoned and hike; realized we weren't going fast enough... I bike now; she went to the other team and is now getting jealous at my physicality and her replacement.


i like it! she's still jealous of her replacement even though she switched teams?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I rode bikes ever since I was in 3rd grade..I was a nuggets out rider back in my teenage years, dad built up this mutt frankenbike and painted it this gosh aweful turd brown color and I would take it out and jump it over everything I could find to jump.

After I outgrew that bike, I got a 10 speed roadie bike and me and dad rode all over northern Indiana every weekend. Did that until I graduated high school then I went into the Army. I didn't ride a bike until 1993 when I was in Korea, I bought a mart bike at the PX and it was my primary transportation (It was faster than taking a bus) and then it got stolen when I got back to the states.

When I got back to the states, didn't ride again until 2006 when I decided I wanted to get into an exercise program but got bored of treadmills and indoor stuff. I figured I would find something that is fun so it brought me back to my childhood love...cycling.

I bought a Walmart Mongoose (I didn't know there was such a thing as a real bike then) and it lasted 1 1/2 months until I trashed it and incurred a separated shoulder when I did. My 6 weeks in a sling gave me plenty of time on the internet to read up on biking and I came across MTBR website and got some good educmacation! LOL.

Bought a 2006 Hardrock Sport and started riding off road after I found some trails in my area to ride. Now I have since bought 3 more bikes and sold the Hardrock to a friend at church. When I watch the weather channel the only thing in the forecast is "Can I ride this day or am I stuck in the house?"


----------



## bgraves28 (Feb 1, 2008)

My brother-in-law rode local trails and asked me to go one time (before he was my bro-in-law.) That was about 6 years ago and this year I built my first bike! Loving every minute of it, although in the fall, hunting takes up most of my free time.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I always liked biking local trails in Chico, CA when I was a kid. I didn't ride very much after I was probably 14 or so. I got a desk job at 18, and was nice and fat by 25. I hate going to the gym, I don't like running and I won't treadmill, so I needed to find something to help me not be such a fat ass. I remembered that I liked biking, found out a few of my friends loved biking too but didn't have anyone to ride with. We solved each others problems and now it's four years later


----------



## eugalc (Nov 15, 2008)

Got into it because I've always liked doing things outside. I used to fish a lot and that got stale after a while. I've always been into hiking/backpacking, and while that's still fun, mountain biking gives me much more of a thrill and is more challenging.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

A few years back for me,I started racing Motocross on Quads(ATVs).I was told it was good training,which it is.Ive been hooked since.Still love a race prepped quad on a MX track though!


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

what got me in to mountain biking was because its fun. was out of shape weigh in at 183 pounds i started running but it was boring so i got on a bike i got from my cousin and been riding since then and i waight 160 now and i feel great.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

My Brother, he built up a cruiser with gears and with some farmer john tires, it was the bomb. I got a filet brazed jamis, it was too big, but too much fun. I remember hauling azz up Alpine Rd in Portola Ca one day, thinking I was the man, and Tom Ritchey blew right by me with a smile, those were the days.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

When I was 12 I rode my 10-speed off the MUP onto a horse trail. That pretty much did it...


----------



## Kwahe (Jul 10, 2009)

*backdoor*

Road-biked in my youth mainly to train for xc skiing ('60s and '70s).  Quit competing and quit biking.  Bought a Gary Fisher Tassahara in 1990 but didn't ever take it out much.  Started getting sore knees and back from running and took up road-biking again. Tried to like mtbking but just couldn't.:madman: Got my back fixed. :thumbsup: Started skiing again and knees got better.  Read the raves on SS 29ers and bought one this past spring. Changed my life.   Now I am one dedicated ss mtbker. After I got my Misfit, I hardly touched the road bike. I love that bike. FUN!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Rev Bubba said:


> I grew up in a time and place where most of the roads were not paved and you rode your bike on trails through the woods to get from one neighborhood to the other.
> 
> Most of us had fat tire bikes. We may not have called it mountain biking but it certainly was and was decades ahead of the upstarts in California.
> :thumbsup:


Very similar story. In the 60's & 70's in eastern Canada. There was an old man in my home town who made his own bikes "Henleys". He built rigid mountain bikes in the 50's. Everyone in my town had one. I just never quit riding.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

I grew up 10mins outside of Morgan Hill CA (Specialized HQ), and our family friend ran a bike shop. In the early 80s my dad brought home a pair of the first Stumpjumpers... I requisitioned my mom's & never gave it back. Wish I still had those old beasts!!


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

When I was 6 my dad bought me some kind of pseudo bmx bike with the brakes when you pedal backwards. I crashed and tore my elbow up badly trying to jump with it. Then when I was ten I got a hardrock specialized from my dad. 

Stopped riding went to college studied and partied to much and then during grad school and residency gained nearly 60 pounds. When I finished school I moved back to the bay and did the Saratoga Gap and was nearly instantly hooked. Now its X country, any mountain, and road. I've lost 24 of those 60 pounds so far and counting.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I bought an early Gary fisher full rigid Hooku Eku, never rode it on single track
started riding single track all mountain in 2005, found out i had no skillls, my friends dropped me on every climb. I didn't like this because on the road I could easily drop them!
didn't reallly start enjoying mt biking until I bought my '06 KHS AM 2000 all mount bike. I still have it though, today but only the frame is stock. I learned most of my mt. bike skills with this bike, now if i can only get into shape!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

hollandbriscoe said:


> Pretty much the same here except I quit only a little over a year ago


pretty similiar here too but i just quit 3 months ago when i got back into riding i first got into riding when i grew up me and my friends rode everyday and raced bmx on the weekends but a few mnths ago i decided i wanted to lose weight and what better way to do so than on a bike


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

Pittzer said:


> Moved to Durango to ski-bum for a season. Stayed for the summer too. What else ya gonna do with a tax refund check?


Rode a little living on the Colorado front range but moved to Durango for college. Its in the water down there, and I was baptised by immersion.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Eric Z said:


> i like it! she's still jealous of her replacement even though she switched teams?


Only God knows the working of the Womans brain! 

In her defense I would not be the person I am today without her influence on me around that time; not even close.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Was into dirt and jumong/tricks on my freestyle/BMX bikes as a kid. Dad bought me a 18 speed mongoose when I was 10 or so.. Been addicted ever since


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Was into dirt and jumong/tricks on my freestyle/BMX bikes as a kid. Dad bought me a 18 speed mongoose when I was 10 or so.. Been addicted ever since


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

When I was a young bloke our family moved from the inner city of a Big Smoke to a hick-town surrounded by trees on hills.

On my first day in this new town, kids in the street told me that there were cannibals in the hills surrounding the town. I got on my bike and rode up into the hills and hid in the rocks and I waited all day for the cannibals, but not one head-hunting savage walked by. 

So the next chance that I had, I rode even further up into the hills and again hid in the rocks ... then I rode further, then further, then even further still, and I did find traces of the man-eaters. I haven't stopped looking even to this very day, for those illusive cannibals. 

It was only this year that I bought my first mountain bike ... now I have no excuse for not finding them or the bones of their victims. I've enjoyed my life, living amongst the cannibals. 

Warren.


----------



## Cleve Lansteamer (Mar 26, 2005)

BikerFox youtube videos.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

I quit smoking and gained some weight. Bought a Wal-Mart bike to ride around the neighborhood to get some excercise. My buddy told me about some local trails so I loaded up the bike and the rest is history along with the Wal_Mart bike...I was hooked instantly. I soon realized the Wal-Mart bike was not going to cut the mustard and upgraded.


----------



## Cogito (Nov 2, 2005)

Ten years ago my new girlfriend said "let's get mountain bikes" She had done some triathlons and had a nice TT bike. She took me to the bike shop and bought a pair of full suspension Rockhoppers. We bought a book on the local trails and rode every sucky trail, we fell over in our clipless pedals, gasped and pushed our bikes up steep climbs yet for some reason we kept doing it.
Ten years later we have a house full of bikes and ride together at least 3 days a week. She keeps buying me bikes and has changed my life completely.


----------



## devilish_dwarf (Nov 4, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> how did you get started mtb? i know for me it was finding a old a specialized riged mountain bike in about 5th grade. how did ever one else on this site get started?


i've injured all my joints (knees, ankles) during several years of trail running and trekking races, so i've decided to try with something easyer... adventure racing! 

so i bought a bike (c'dale caffeine) after more than 10 years of not having one.
few years later, my girlfriend is jealous on my bikes (plural! ) and i have a brand new religion: in singletrack i trust!


----------



## eugalc (Nov 15, 2008)

clutch_08 said:


> what got me in to mountain biking was because its fun. was out of shape weigh in at 183 pounds i started running but it was boring so i got on a bike i got from my cousin and been riding since then and i waight 160 now and i feel great.


I didn't include this in my original reply to this thread, but for me this was also a big reason for getting into mountain biking. I used to jog a lot, but found it terribly boring. Mountain biking offers the best of both- the benefit of exercise, and as a bonus it's fun. Jogging while good exercise, is pretty boring. I still do it once or twice a week, especially if I don't have time to get a ride in, but more times than not I'm on the bike.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I always rode around town as a kid. One day I went on a fishing trip with dad and though to myself that it would be fun to ride my bike on the narrow pathways along the river. I did it and thought I had invented a new sport! ahhaa. Been riding ever since.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

My old roommate and his brother are avid bikers, so I decided to get in on he fun with my walmart special FS Next bike. Well after destroying that on my first ride they donated to me a Rigid old school Schwinn which I happily road for a month or 2 before upgrading into my Reken. This has all happened in the course of this year.


----------



## 1x1 (Nov 6, 2005)

I was about 11 or 12 and my cousins came out for visit. The oldest one had a 97 Gary Fisher Supercaliber. I thought it was so cool I saved all my money for the next year and he helped me pick out a bike (GT timberline). Have been riding ever since. 

Here is the bike that started it all (couldn't find a good pic, but it was this frame)


----------



## billy goat1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I had been riding as long as I can remember, what really got me serious for the last few years was I quit smoking and got myself an ala carte and never look back...


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

My ex turned into a whore and moved into a house and didnt ask me to continue living with her. She actually asked where i was gonna live when she moved. This was after living together for over a year. Anyway, my next paycheck came and i was like, im not givin this bish nothin anymore. So i went out and blew it on a trek 4300 and some other goodies. That was it, i was gone the next day and iv never looked back. Iv moved on to other bikes now but my treks still here and shes not going anywhere anytime soon. And the new GF rides it! Couldnt ask for more.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I rode Cruiser's in bmx , my buddy who worked at a LBS said to me one day "hey , you gotta check out these klunkerz" and I never looked back .


----------



## deadhippy (Oct 22, 2009)

My dad started to get into it and I tagged along on my little huffy. Started to really get into it and nevery really stopped. The bikes have changed, I have grown, but I still love the feeling.


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

To escape my X-whore wife. 

"You love your bike more than ME!"

"Yes - Yes I do"


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I like others grew up in the late 60's / 70's riding. Started on a custom 3 wheel 20" trike my father found somewhere. This was in the late 60's; I graduated to a 24" 4 speed roadbike in the early 70's. I lived in a small town ( basically a cross-road ) and most of how we traveled was by trail, so the road-bike instantly became a CX / trailbike. It is amazing how you well you can jump a roadbike when that's all you got. After breaking the roadie for the last time ( forks only lasted a month before they were bent; then re-bent so often the steerer tube breaks ) Wheels didn't do much better...finally the frame had had enough and decided to retire.

Then I finally found a 20" (Stingray style), frame but the Canadian version by CCM. About this time you could find the odd 20" knobby and if lucky a pair of moto-style braced bars, ( think a cross between a MTB and BMX bar ) some burly 24" forks; so let the building begin. We rode our home-built BMXs everywhere. Built racetracks, commandeered real Moto tracks for races when the bikes were not around, build trails, and jumped pretty much anything we could find. Then somewhere after highschool, in the college period I finally hung up the 20" after a fatal frame break. Fast forward to the early 90's. I stumbled across a bike store and had some time to kill. Ended up with a Kona Kilauea. Had some fun - was basically a road bike for the dirt. Great for hammering out the miles, but it didn't jump well. Got hit pretty hard in the economic downturn and life kinda got in the way. Then in 2005 a buddy mentioned I should get a bike and get back into it. He said how they now had stuff that was more my BMX/Trail style. (we rode together a bit as kids) I picked up a 2006 RM Slayer ( new version ) and re-discovered an old love. The RM was not quite right for me ( now my 15 year olds ) and my last purchase was a Knolly Delirium T. 

Am having as much fun as I ever have on two wheels, just wished the body remembered the moves as easily as my mind thinks it should.... 45 year olds don't bounce, we tend to hit hard and skid to an inglorious crumpled heap for a finish.

I miss bouncing...

michael


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i like how the bikes looked so i got one. turns out i like to ride them too.


----------



## Coach Hoski (Oct 22, 2009)

BeakJones said:


> girlfriend and I used to get stoned and hike; realized we weren't going fast enough... I bike now; she went to the other team and is now getting jealous at my physicality and her replacement.


hike-a-dike?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

b-kul said:


> i like how the bikes looked so i got one. turns out i like to ride them too.


Well I will admit that had some to do with it.


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Grew up in the 70's riding a candy apple red schwinn mag scrambler. There was a handful of us that rode all the time. We had trails through the woods and a place called the "pits", with some jumps and hills. When I got older, took over my Dads ten speed and rode it till the wheels damn near fell off. In '89 I purchased a new schwinn probe mountain bike. Did some trails, but mostly streets and sidewalks to get me places when I lost my licence. Started road riding again five years ago for health reasons and quit smoking 2 years ago. Started mountain biking again about two months ago and haven't had so much fun since I was on that mag scrambler.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I was big into BMX bikes when I was younger. A bunch of us had a place we built dirt jumps and did alot street and park riding. I turned 16, got a car, and used it to take the bikes to ride further away from home. That lasted about one summer, then my hobby went from bikes to cars. Ten years later, still into cars, wanted to get back into biking. So I got something that fits my age a little better than a 20" bike. I got instanly hooked on biking again.


----------



## BOSSMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

I bought a piece of crap department store bike and took it to a state park (so did my brother) and we blazed our own trail and broke both bikes, we went and bought quality bikes ,joined the local trails and that was a year ago now we are hooked for life.


----------



## egmt4300 (Nov 12, 2009)

*from brother*

that day helped start the coolest and funnest hobbies I've ever had!!!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

rode my fixed gear road bike on some random dirt trail and i quickly went from 23mm tires to 35. then i got out of it for a while and friends started riding again and i bought a mtb. i have 3 now. all very very different. only bummer is everyone i used to ride with no longer rides and i hate riding alone.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

I grew up in the woods riding my BMX bike on logging roads. 25 years later I'm back to rocking the single-speed.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tricycles gave way to Murray 6 speed with 20 tires. Murray gave way toRedline BMX bikes. (RL 340, Petty Cash, RL840) BMX bikes gave way to skiing, techy hairscramble trails on the 4-wheeler, and a Mongoose Rockadile SX. Rockadile SX gave way to an xl GT XCR 5000. I needed a new bike that fit. GT got retired in October 08 when I got into the sport with a Scott Aspect 55. WAHOO!


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

My 6th grade science teacher brought the class on a nature hike in the hills behind our Jr High. My best friend and I, both BMXer's, instead of talking about nature were talking about how sweet it would be to ride our bikes along the trail. Started riding my Dyno VFR on the hiking trails from that week on and eventually moved to Mtn Bikes when Mark Weir saw me on the trail and told me what type of bike was best for riding on the trails. Been hooked since then...


----------



## rancidmeat1 (Sep 1, 2009)

I dislocate my knee and had some partial tears, so my 7 mile jogs were out of the question. Started riding as a substitute, have lost nearly all interest in jogging and ride every chance I get. My knee is now stronger than ever


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

Five years ago I gave it a try and just couldn't let go after that.
now my whole family is into it and alot of my friends.
Wooo Hooo


----------



## NovatoSCFR (Aug 1, 2005)

I remember being in the video game aisle at blockbuster and coming across Downhill Domination - "hey that looks fun!" After five days of playing the game I figured that biking must be the bee's knee's so I got a Fisher Tass and haven't looked back. Seven years (damn I've been riding seven years?) later I go to school in Vancouver purely because of this bug. Although whis ski season opens this weekend, so the bikes are gonna take the backseat for a little bit. Thank you Downhill Domination for giving me the inspiration to start one of the best things that's ever happened to me.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I had been riding bikes since very young, always like MTB's there we a couple small parks with dirt paths by my house loved riding those, then I would go up to Tahoe to see my uncle and I would ride around up there. in 97-98 I bought my first real MTB, a red 98 Haro Vector V3 (if you know someone who has one please PM me). Shortly after that I changed out the Indy S fork to a Judy SL long travel, 83 mm of heaven. And the rest is history, I would ride some local trails when possible, but mainly around the House. Then i bought a FS Diamondback that got stolen not too long after, with insurace i bought a trek and had that one for years. As i was in HS i would go back and forth between cars/girls and bikes/girls, and would be real heavy into biking for a year or so, then go to cars. when got into my junior year of college I started racing and spent some time, but since i have graduated I have spent alot of my free time dealing with bikes. It's a love afair.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Watching Pete Fagerlin's videos.

Dean


----------



## dirttorpedo (Jan 13, 2004)

I was going to university and started biking for transportation. My university was surrounded by single track. Mountain biking had just started hitting the mainstream a few years before and the bikes were finally starting to come down in price. I'd loved riding my bike on trails as a kid (BMX just started as a sport when I was young, but you couldn't get the bikes where I was/they were super expensive to mail order) so I'd liked trail riding from a young age. My bro asked me to buy him a mountain bike used one summer and let me ride it until he came back from work. It was a low end Ritchie. I was hooked after that. I bought an 89 Rocky Mountain Fusion as a present to myself in my third year of university and never looked back.

The sport and technology has changed dramatically since I started, but its still a great sport.


----------



## ODB (Sep 15, 2005)

Got busted for DUI back in college and had to start riding my roomie's Nishiki MTB to school and work. Was a small step from there to going on my first trail ride with friends. I was instantly hooked and soon bought myself a GT Tequesta. That was nearly 20 years ago. Just goes to show that good things can come from bad situations.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I had been an athlete my whole life. I have lots of physical energy. From wrestling, to karate, kickboxing, jiu-jitsu, to powerlifting. When I moved to tahoe some of those things weren't readily available. But there were a lot of bike shops around, so I bought a specialized rockhopper hardtail. The rest as they say, is history.


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

I raced big wheels when i was too young to BMX. I BMXed for a few years. Then my worthless cousin who was a roadie got a mtb and i thought it was cool. I bought a used Giant Sedona when i was 12 that was way to big for me so i would grow into it.

Just to clarify my cousin is not worthess because he is a roadie, he is just worthless.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

wow am i the only one that didn't race bmx.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I had a roommate named Gary Fisher, and we had one-speed balloon tire "town bikes" in addition to our identical Colnagos.

One day around 1973 we took them down a local trail, and had a lot of fun, so we kept doing it, but we tinkered with the bikes quite a bit along the way, so in 1979 we rented a garage and started building custom off-road bikes. We called our company MountainBikes.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice! Much respect.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Born and rasied in Santa Cruz, Ca. Growing up there, bicycles are just part of life, especially mountain biking, although I spent most of my two-wheel time on BMX. Everybody rides bikes on some level in Santa Cruz.

However, I grew up riding BMX in a different way. No racing here. 20 years later I still bust out on my 20" every so often (see avatar)


----------



## old red (Nov 13, 2009)

That's a great photo!


----------



## old red (Nov 13, 2009)

I just recently had to give up moto's (too expensive between school and hospital bills) and needed a new hobby. Hiking wasn't fast paced enough for me, and mountain biking seemed the path to follow if I couldn't do dirt biking. Dirt bikers use mountain biking all the time in their training... 
Although, I can't claim that mountain biking is a hobby for me just yet. Just started, but hopefully it will stick.


----------



## fesch (Jul 30, 2009)

A friend organized a single track ride at Lake Accotink for our civic association. I was one of four people that showed up. We had a great time and I realized this was a great sport I could do whenever I wanted as I live half a mile from Lake Accotink and work from home.

I bought a hardtail and rode that for a few years, and a couple of years ago bought my FS bike. I enjoy being able to do single track any time I want and would enjoy it even more if I lived where the trails are even better. I tried my first organized night ride last Tuesday and enjoyed it. So I haven't found anything I don't like about mountain biking, yet.


----------



## Dan-G (Mar 8, 2009)

I sold a jeep I owned cuz it was costing to much money to keep and the gas miliage was killing me since i had to drive so much for work. I still wanted to go off roading so i tried out biking since it was a lot cheaper. I ended up loving it and kept doing it ever since. 

almost been goin crazy these past couple months cuz i havnt been able to ride but i should be getting out there again real soon. I cant wait


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Howeler said:


> To escape my X-whore wife.
> 
> "You love your bike more than ME!"
> 
> "Yes - Yes I do"


Now that is Funny!


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

I did the BMX and/or MX thing from 76 to about 87. Then too much work, married, divorced then re married. 

At 40 got a bad case of Sciatica. After a routine physical, I had all the warning symptoms of a long slide downhill. A bit too heavy, too much bad cholestrol, blood psi too high, etc. etc. along with the bad back. UGHHHH. The doctor says to me do you get much cardio? Uh, "that would be no". 

Several of my long time friends had similar reports after 40 years of living. We all decided to buy bikes and ride no less than 1x a week. That was in August 07

I purchased an all mountain Cdale in Dec. 07 and ride (and race a bit) at least 1x a week ever since. I have lost about 20lbs and I am pretty decent shape and getting better. My friends all have similar results. 

I have the MTB sickness in full and that is a good thing. It is a lot of hard work going up for a good pay off on the down, and absolutely worth it! 

The only downside is my priorities have shifted a bit, really, I need that Carbon Rush 1.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

i used to ride bmx till i was a bout 15, then hadn't ridden till about 2 years ago when friends started mountain biking, i took my dads old mongoose pro mountain bike with them one day and haven't looked back since. Bought a 09 giant talon the start of last year, had that for about a year then upgraded to a BMC superstroke and usually ride 3-4 times a week. still ride with the same friends and have made new friends i ride with weekly as well.

MTB gives me something to look forward to after sitting in class all week at school. It helped me give up drugs and has given me such a better out look on life.


----------



## giantbldrse (Aug 23, 2009)

i have always had bikes growing up as a kid. rode the heck out of them all the time.
i have also been into the outdoor growing up even more so.
when mountain bikes came about it only made sence to me that this was the way to go. trail riding on a bike made for it... who would have thought. 


i never really took "mountain biking" serious until lately though. back then it was a way to get to a fishing hole or a buddies house on trails and such.
now i live by the "save gas ride a bike" lifestyle. i`m a little bit of green as my friends say.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

old red said:


> That's a great photo!


Thanks! I lived on the West Side of Santa Cruz (near where Rock Lobster and Ibis are) and we pedalled 10 miles to the East Side just to get to this piece of plywood leaning against a fence; we rode that thing for about 2 hours.

Now there are BMX parks in Santa Cruz and the scene is huge. Back then, there were only two of us freestylers in the whole town. All the rest of the kids, especially the mountain kids, got into MTB'ing big time.


----------



## D-Town (Oct 20, 2005)

*Brush Mountain hooked me for life...*

I had just finished High School and made my way to college. On my way to class, I would see people heading to the moutains in all kinds of crazy gear in really obtuse colors. I was fascinated and wanted to know where they were heading. After asking to borrow a friends bike, I followed them up the hill (sans helmet) and I was hooked. That was back in 1990 at Blacksburg, VA. Biking has taken me to amazing places and I can't wait for the next chapter of the sport.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

when i was 20 years old i paralyzed myself over summer break ,in a vert ramp skateboarding crash,pinched the spinal cord a bit by fracturing a vertibrae , they unpinched stabilized it and fused it. Then wait,legs started to work again,learn how to walk again,just like in a movie parallel bars ,then forearm crutches...I had been bmxing until around that time,even used to mount up heavy tires and bomb rocky fireroads and i had a powerlite cruiser that i once aired over a vert ramp..So along came the first mountainbikes and i knew i needed to really rehab my legs, bought a crome mongoose with the u brake under the chainstays, then a trek 7000 then a klien,then... 20+ years later


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

i had a mtb back in the 80's [raligh glacier], but since i lived in the city (NY). it never really saw the woods. a couple of years ago i decided to get back into biking. i was looking at mtb's at sport authoirty and a roadie in a local club convinced me to get a road bike. so i've picked up some road bikes, then finanlly got a mtb last year, which i've since upgraded. basicly i prefer the mtb, as i don't like getting cut off bike cars/trucks when i bike and I also enjoy the nature.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I was always into bicycles to some extent as I was growing up. I was involved in SCCA club racing and there was a guy named Fred Shilpan who raced in the C sports racing class and had started a company called American Bicycle Manufacturing in St Cloud MN. They built aluminum bikes that where very high tech for the day. I saw one of his bikes at a race track in 1984 and had one that fall. 

I have been hooked on mountain biking ever since. Almost 25 years later I still put in around 3000 miles a year in a place that has at best a five month riding season.


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

I Got Drunk and it sounded like a good idea.... Come to think of it a lot of things got started this way.

But yeah my buddy and I were drunk and hungry so out came bikes we took a short cut down by this park and found a trail or two, got all muddy and had a blast. Been riding every since except for a few years after college when I first got married.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

i used to ride my BMX everywhere until i turned 18 and couldnt exactly take a girl out on my bike. i stopped riding for 10 years and about 2 years ago i got the urge to ride again. i stopped in the LBS to check out the bikes of today and was shocked at how much it would cost to buy an entry level bike. i shopped ebay for a bit and ran across a local guy on here. after many close bidding wars i finally bought a raleigh mojave 5.0 for 350 bux new just to see if i liked it. local guy took me out for my first ride and the rest is history. in the past 2 years i have aquired 9 bikes ranging from the raliegh to a scott genius...and a couple of roadie bikes but we wont talk about those!:nono:


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I had a roommate named Gary Fisher, and we had one-speed balloon tire "town bikes" in addition to our identical Colnagos.
> 
> One day around 1973 we took them down a local trail, and had a lot of fun, so we kept doing it, but we tinkered with the bikes quite a bit along the way, so in 1979 we rented a garage and started building custom off-road bikes. We called our company MountainBikes.


Just watched Klunkerz -_ a film about mountain bikes_
Bloody fantastic documentary - a must watch for ALL mtbr's.

For me, I can't imagine what life would have been like had you and your friends not played around with those balloon tire "town bikes" in the San Fransisco area.

Props and a big thanks to you sir!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

cort said:


> Just watched Klunkerz -_ a film about mountain bikes_
> Bloody fantastic documentary - a must watch for ALL mtbr's.
> 
> For me, I can't imagine what life would have been like had you and your friends not played around with those balloon tire "town bikes" in the San Fransisco area.
> ...


Really is a fantastic documentary. With out that documentary I would have no idea that such big names in Mountain biking today are the actual guys that made this sport what it is today. :thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Really is a fantastic documentary. With out that documentary I would have no idea that such big names in Mountain biking today are the actual guys that made this sport what it is today. :thumbsup:


any one know a link to watch it or buy it Ive never seen it before and want to.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I downloaded it from a torrent site. I could only oddly find it in HD DVD on Amazon back when I was looking for it.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> I downloaded it from a torrent site. I could only oddly find it in HD DVD on Amazon back when I was looking for it.


all right i look around ill post a link if i find it


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> all right i look around ill post a link if i find it


found it 
http://www.klunkerz.com/
watch it here
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Bl4EFIE23po/


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

oddly enough...working at Specialized got me into MTB'ing....


----------



## overthehillbilly (Oct 2, 2009)

started d/h in about 1974 on a big wheel (old school) it was full rigid. BMXed in winter to stay in shape & crisp for moto in the early 80's, crosstrianed on my exwifes' murry once in early 90's broke it 1st time out (she was really happy about it) but it was like heroine, Sarted back at it serious this year, even got a f/s bike this year. Its a gift of passion I have given my son as well. He got a new bike this year also its cool he cleans some sections that I dab in. In my daily prayers I thank god for my ability and health to ride my bike because I freaking love it!


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

All through the sixties I lusted for a fat-tired Schwinn, but my parents couldn't afford one. In 74 I had a borrowed clunker which I rode on trails and had a blast. Finally different people and circumstances conspired to make me ride mountain bikes for good in 97. Now going forward full blast to make up for decades of lost time. Love it!


----------



## matt_dog (Oct 22, 2009)

I was fat, lazy & had no friends. 4 years later & 2 out of 3 isn't bad


----------



## quadracer12 (Jan 19, 2009)

In 03 i started riding my mountain bike on road to lose weight. i really enjoyed it so i bought a Giant NRS AIR to go offroad. really enjoyed it. lost 100lbs. put the bike up for the winter and never got it back out. last january after gaining all the weight back i started hitting the gym and lost it agian. in july i talked a buddy into going offroad with me. i forgot how much fun this was. now we are both hooked. i guarentee im not putting the bike up this winter.


----------



## taquar (Nov 17, 2009)

Always loved riding my bike on the dirt as a kid, I went through about 3 kmart bikes, much to the distress of my parents, because they weren't exactly worth fixing. After I broke my third I kinda went off it for a while, went for a few runs and whatnot, but never really did any riding, a bit of stuff on the tarmac every now and then but it just didn't excite me.

Parents were driving past Cash Converters late last year and saw a few bikes, said I could have whichever one I want, probably cause they wanted me out of the house, and wanted me to have a bike that's harder to break...

I got the Avanti Atomic that I currently have, took it for a ride out in Bunyaville State Forest, and just fell in love with it all over again. Already had to spend about 100 bucks to get it fixed but it's just perfect for me, i've got it set up the way I like it, and can't think of having any other. For the treatment i've been giving the poor girl, she just keeps asking for more! 

Gives me a chance to just let loose with all my energy and a bit of peace and quiet if you will. Be great to have a few buddies to ride with, but it's good being able to go your own pace.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

I was a BMX nut when I was kid in the late 70's and early 80's.... after HS I started smoking (because I thought it was cool) and realized that this sucks. In 1988 I bought a Mongoose and started riding some local easy trails and was having a blast but still smoking. Decided enough was enough and quit smoking for good and 3 days later bought a Mongoose IBOC. Shortly afterward I started racing in 1990 and been hooked ever since. There has been years I was away from MTBing but mostly due to injuries. One og the best things I ever did was get on that bike.....


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> Just watched Klunkerz - a film about mountain bikes


good deal

just added it to the netflix que


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Dremer03 said:


> Really is a fantastic documentary. With out that documentary I would have no idea that such big names in Mountain biking today are the actual guys that made this sport what it is today. :thumbsup:


I went out and paid full pop for Klunkers at at my lbs. What a great documentary and it wasn't that long ago that this all began. Many props to Gary Fisher and all the others who were the fathers of the mountain bike.

I had an old Gary Fisher Hooku Eku rigid, that was a fast bike, i wish i still had it!!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> found it
> http://www.klunkerz.com/
> watch it here
> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Bl4EFIE23po/


good find.:thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> good find.:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## Patsaysjack (Apr 10, 2009)

my instinct drive me to explore.


----------



## workingcat2 (Sep 29, 2008)

I had to ride to jr high school on a schwinn varsity & there was this trail shortcut about 1/2 mile long. I eventually found both more trails & a ross mountain bike to ride on them.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> found it
> http://www.klunkerz.com/
> watch it here
> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Bl4EFIE23po/


Ouch! Those illegal downloads are the (main) reason I'll never make another bike movie. For every DVD I sell, 20+ people steal it from the illegal 'torrent' sites...not that anyone really cares. If you've got to steal my movie, please don't post it in a public forum.

Thanks,
Billy

P.S. Ripping and burning isn't just against the law...IT'S BAD KARMA!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

scooterendo said:


> Ouch! Those illegal downloads are the (main) reason I'll never make another bike movie. For every DVD I sell, 20+ people steal it from the illegal 'torrent' sites...not that anyone really cares. If you've got to steal my movie, please don't post it in a public forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Billy
> ...


+ 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Packed my bags and moved to Albuquerque in 94. On the way I stopped and bought a rigid Haro for commuting. I had never commuted before, but decided I needed to be healthier. My car broke down two weeks after I got there, and I ended up with no car and commuting for the next 7 years.

I met a coworker who MTB raced and loved it. She was always coming in from the weekend all smashed up and talking about the races. She took me on my first trail ride ... Elena Gallegos. I loved it. I then sold the Haro and got a Diamondback with a front shock.

One day, while buying a bike for my girlfriend, I overheard the bike shop guys talking about a ride the next morning. I didn't know them, but asked them if I could come along. We did the south foothills. It was the hardest thing I had ever done in my life. I was hooked.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> Ouch! Those illegal downloads are the (main) reason I'll never make another bike movie. For every DVD I sell, 20+ people steal it from the illegal 'torrent' sites...not that anyone really cares. If you've got to steal my movie, please don't post it in a public forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Billy
> ...


As someone that produces video and text training material for part of my living, I've got to agree. Especially when you're dealing with small companies. This isn't sony or paramount you're stealing from, its the blood sweat and tears of your fellow riders.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

scooterendo said:


> Ouch! Those illegal downloads are the (main) reason I'll never make another bike movie. For every DVD I sell, 20+ people steal it from the illegal 'torrent' sites...not that anyone really cares. If you've got to steal my movie, please don't post it in a public forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Billy
> ...


hey i did not down load it. sorry i cant read what ever language that's in, and though it was some thing like hulu were you watch it online.


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

Grew up in North Carolina and just rode my bike right into the woods on a hiking path. The rest is history.


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

Was lucky and bought mtn bike at 18, after I got hit by a pickup while training for a race on the road(the bike and I were fine, physically).
After that, riding in the woods seemed safer and was way more fun.

As many do, got a car and forgot the bike for a few years.
Rode in college, but not a lot because no one else would go with me.

Finally moved to NH 11yrs ago, went for a hike, got chowed by mosquitos, decided I could probably ride faster than they could fly. Went to town and bought a bike, still ride it and many others.

And it's true, you can outrun the mosquitoes, as long as you don't stop. And it's also true that there's great riding up here, uh, I mean the riding up here is terrible and the trails suck.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

*Had to . . .*

Spent all summer whining that I couldn't ski. It was unhealthy.


----------



## fixedforbroke (Sep 25, 2009)

My road to cross evolution... mtb seemed like the next step logically.


----------



## djmdammit (Oct 17, 2008)

I tore my knee falling off my boat, drunk as hell. The orthopedic doctor gave me the choice of rehab or surgery. I chose rehab. The thought of losing my mobility freaks me out so within the next 10wks I did everything, just to see if I could. One of those things was grabbing my 12 yr old rigid mongoose alta and hitting the trails. I was in love.

Busting my knee was (one of) the best thing i ever did.


----------



## judoman (Nov 20, 2009)

*what got me started*

My wife got me a monggose rockadile in 92' to ride my two year old around town. Eventually I took it offroad. Up to then, Surfing was all I did. After that, I got heavily into mtbing. Always good, weather in so cal not and issue. Tide? swell?Too many poeple? None of that mattered. In fact, I loved seeing others riding. I'm usually alone on unreal trail loops a few miles from my house.


----------



## smb_600 (Sep 20, 2009)

yeeears ago some friends got me into it, rode like one summer or two, then didn't ride for years, got into sportbikes, sportbike blew up, got back into MTB for the 2 wheels, LOVE it, almost as much if not the same as sportbikes.....I may give up sportbikes altogether...and I've gotten in muuuuch better shape


----------



## MrFahrenheit (Jul 4, 2009)

I would walk my dog most every day at around the same time, and I would see my friend that I had a friend that time had taken me away from, and his neighbor ride by me while I was watching my dog squat down taking a poo while I waited impatiently to get back in front of the TV. I asked my friend where he went when he rode, and he said "Line Creek." I said, next time you go, let me know.

He did and I took my Dad's cruiser on these trails. By the end of the ride, I was exhausted, and the bike was in a bad shape...but I LOVED IT!!! Been hooked ever since. Progressed through some bikes to finally end up with my dream bike!

I will be an MTBer for life.


----------



## JoseJu (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, I loved jogging, but I had some Problems in my ankle. So I decided to try with another sport. After my first ride in the mountains (North Portugal) with the bike of a friend I fall in love with this sport and some days later I bought my bike - Specialized Hardrock. Now I used to practice it each Weekend.
If you want to visit my blog: http://btt-mtb.blogspot.com


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

I used to ride my bike when I was young almost everywhere, and then that developed into off road, then eventually into mountain biking. I love the feeling of being able to sit on a few metal tubes and just ride wherever I feel...


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

As a kid I rode a 'singlespeed" just to get around (they were all singlespeeds back then, didn't know I was an early trendsetter haa haa). Got a car and quit biking. The recent obsession ocurred when I quit jogging because of knee and ankle pain. Ballooned in weight and had to do something. Bought a Giant AC to ride on rails to trails and Forest Service roads. "Lets see where this trail goes". Man, was I ever hooked.


----------



## aTrolley (Dec 9, 2008)

I started cycling when I was about 4 (not joking) my mom always said I could cycle better than I could walk, and I cycled round the block by our house everyday for hours on end... Then on day my dad took our bikes with to the farm, and since then I've been addicted to to mountain bike. Every chance I get Ill be off the road, even if I'm waiting for my dad on our road training, I would start cycling next to the road on the grass of single dirt track to slow myself down. Nothing in the world is better


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> I had a roommate named Gary Fisher, and we had one-speed balloon tire "town bikes" in addition to our identical Colnagos.
> 
> One day around 1973 we took them down a local trail, and had a lot of fun, so we kept doing it, but we tinkered with the bikes quite a bit along the way, so in 1979 we rented a garage and started building custom off-road bikes. We called our company MountainBikes.


This is hilarious to read. Everyone is like "yeah I rode a bike when I was a kid" and you're like "What got me started mountain biking was when I started the sport"


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

Well,
Initially i only rode my road biclycle. As i wanted to compete, I borrowed a mtb and went to a mountain bike marathon and that was the beginning of a beautiful friendship which led me to the big wheels and is still going on with enthusiasm.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I could ride as many miles in one day as I could hike in two or three. It was about backcountry access the first time then (quickly) became about the rush. It's the same feeling as I get on skis, one of freedom and focus, physically demanding and satisfying at the same time. My time in the woods is my therapy, it makes me feel good all over.


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

I was a nor cal bike addict from early childhood, Evel was my childhood hero. got my first BMX bike when I was ~ 10 (stingray less fenders w/ asthabula forks, stem, mcycle bars and a double gooseneck). jumped it, beat it, and rode it into the ground. BMX as a teen for 5 years, CAL-4 ABA and CAL-12. Built a 5 speed outta an old SE racing OM flyer that was my first actual MTB. Rode in the innaugural Rock Hopper race in Annadel State Park on my Mongoose 20" 1 speed BMX race bike. Had one or many more at all times since. Lots of us in Santa Rosa and Nor cal back then!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I was riding my bike, the road stopped, but I didn't. (in a nutshell)

First bmx and unlucky roadbikes, then a two-ton steel mtb thing when I was about 15.
Absolutely 0 adult influence in my decision. Nor did I know any bmx racers or care to.


----------



## saddletramp3 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Cell phone use and texting while driving*

Riding my road bike is not such a safe thing today with all the cell phning and texting that goes on today.

So, ordered an Intense 29 to ride the trails and hills in the Midwest. Hope to do a few trips out west this year.


----------



## NoTrace (Dec 24, 2006)

I discovered there were trails around where I was living the in the 80's, was in decent shape from running and my GF was enthusiastic about the sport. I bought a mountain bike so we could ride together, as she wasn't a runner.

I think we only rode together a couple times. She's long gone, but I've been hooked on mountain biking (and cycling in general) ever since.


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Stingrays*

When I was a kid back in the late 60's, early 70's all I did was ride my banana seat bikes. I took the fenders off and put a knobby tire on the front and rode in the woods with my friends. We rode from morning till night. I'm not sure if we ever ate. 35 years later, my buddy bought an entry level Giant. I thought; what the hell and bought an entry level Kona. That first ride we took on the trails was like I was a kid again. I'm absolutely hooked now. I ride every opportunity I get...Nothin's better...Well maybe 1 thing is better...


----------



## lucahemi (Nov 26, 2009)

*next best*

Broke my bike racing dirtbikes on labor day of this year. my parents wont let me ride/race anymore no matter how much i still talk about it. so decided to go with one of my friends mountain biking on my moms purple magna walmart mountain bike. (since all of our other bikes were road bikes) no suspension and pretty much no brakes, but it got me hooked! ha tons of fun and used the purple magna for a few rides. just bought a used 07 giant yukon in mint. cond. for 150. cant wait to ride it.


----------



## Jeep4dog (Nov 22, 2009)

I started Feb. 2009. Prior to that the last time I rode a bike would have been about 15-17 years ago. I have been into Jeeps for a long time but was looking for a cheaper way to hit the trails. I was actually looking at getting a four-wheeler when an wife's co-worker's husband (some guy I didn't even know) suggested getting a mtn bike and we would go ride, as he was getting read to get one too. I thought ok I'll give it a shot. Did some internet research, found this site (been a lurker for awhile) got a bike and started riding. I'm hooked, I ride as much as I can. My wife knows that I love it because even when I bust I am still smiling when I get home.


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

old red said:


> I just recently had to give up moto's (too expensive between school and hospital bills) and needed a new hobby. Hiking wasn't fast paced enough for me, and mountain biking seemed the path to follow if I couldn't do dirt biking.


Similar story. Was into dirt biking and motocross until college and work got in the way. In college I wasted a knee trying to ride when I was out of shape and out of practice. Started dirt biking again about 10 years later. Work and a divorce put an end to that one. Started mtb after that. Had to stop when I separated a shoulder by myself early one morning. I intended to stop until I found someone to ride with. Never really did. After a few years the trails were busy enough that I didn't feel I was 'riding alone' anymore. So I started riding again. Recently took some classes and met enough people I can usually find someone to ride with. Now if the weather would cooperate I would be riding a lot more.


----------



## jeffwilsonn (Nov 19, 2008)

my brother


----------



## BC (Jan 11, 2006)

Got a schwinn varsity 10 speed when I was 11 In 73'. We had more trails than roads, so that bike spent a lot of time in the woods. Me and my buds would do all day excursions with canteens ,cans of beans and monkey grip (tire repair kit). We would talk about how cool it would be to have an "off road" bicycle. Saw my first "mountain bike" in the early 80's. Plopped down $225 in 85' for my first ride. been "living the dream" ever since.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Always loved the woods.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well in 6th grade i wanted to get into BMX and at my age my dad was my income, so he said lets do mountain biking instead so i can do it with you.... i was hesitent and didn't want to until he took me out to walk around the local trail. After just walking we were both stoked to go and ride. We baught two wal-mart bikes from the pawn shop and went out that very same day. It was a BLAST! i raced did pretty good in juniors, the saw it on the olympics and decided thats what i want to do so in one years time i went from racing junior to next year expert mens at 16, love this SPORT and i am hooked!


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

road biking


it was the most god awful boring thing to be unleashed on mankind............ after golf.


----------



## ratch (Jan 11, 2009)

*+1 Ex smoker*

Bought a bike three years ago after stopping smoking:thumbsup:

Thought it would keep me occupied and get me fitter.

I also thought i would save money after quitting a 20 a day habit,

I now own 4 bikes and spend any spare cash, or time on them!!!:madman:

Damn MTBing!!!!


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Cogito said:


> Ten years ago my new girlfriend said "let's get mountain bikes" She had done some triathlons and had a nice TT bike. She took me to the bike shop and bought a pair of full suspension Rockhoppers. We bought a book on the local trails and rode every sucky trail, we fell over in our clipless pedals, gasped and pushed our bikes up steep climbs yet for some reason we kept doing it.
> Ten years later we have a house full of bikes and ride together at least 3 days a week. She keeps buying me bikes and has changed my life completely.


You'd better hang on to her.:thumbsup:


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Listened to a friend describe it at work and decided maybe I'd give it a try. Was a little nervous about what I was getting into, but went to a nearby desert park and gave it a shot. On my second or third ride, I crashed big time and cracked a couple of ribs. Took some time to heal, but couldn't wait to get back out there. Met a riding partner on MTBR, and she has inspired me to ride places I would never have imagined riding. Now I grow short of breath, but I almost NEVER run out of legs. I love to ride!!


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Fun/Health*

I was a 28 year old, 5'6" 220lb former power lifter who was coming off a 3 year period of very little excersize after tearing my rotator cuff and fracturing my sternum. Even breathing was painfull during that period, and while I gained no weight during that time the extra weight I had carried for many years shifted lower on my torso and became softer. Combining that situation with a love of dirtbike trailriding and a family history of high bloodpressure and type 2 diabeties I decided to hang the dirtbikes up in favor of mountain bikes. My weight dropped to a low of 170 lbs and even at nearly 45 years of age I've shown no sign of diabeties.
These days the health benifit is seconday to the fun of riding, most of my better freinds are riders and I spend much of my non riding time reading these threads and dreaming of my next adventure.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Fun/Health*

I was a 28 year old, 5'6" 220lb former power lifter who was coming off a 3 year period of very little excersize after tearing my rotator cuff and fracturing my sternum. Even breathing was painfull during that period, and while I gained no weight during that time the extra weight I had carried for many years shifted lower on my torso and became softer. Combining that situation with a love of dirtbike trailriding and a family history of high bloodpressure and type 2 diabeties I decided to hang the dirtbikes up in favor of mountain bikes. My weight dropped to a low of 170 lbs and even at nearly 45 years of age I've shown no sign of diabeties.
These days the health benifit is seconday to the fun of riding, most of my better freinds are riders and I spend much of my non riding time reading these threads and dreaming of my next adventure.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I always wanted to get into cycling...but I was too busy being a meth addict and alcoholic. After being diagnosed with congestive heart failure(CHF), morbidly high blood pressure and being told by my doc I had 10 years MAX to live...did I finally drop all those habits, in 2006.

After rehab, I gained 80lbs and realized I needed to distract myself from relapse. I first went into a Wal-Mart to look at a MTB and about fell to the floor after picking up the 36 pound toy. I made a detour to my LBS and got a lighter, 33 pound Trek 4900 disc. I could barely circle my street block twice, due to just recently quitting 22 years of cigarette smoking. I walked the entire 24 Hours of Adrenalin XC course at Hurkey Creek because I could not handle the initial 2 mile climb. My obesity and a somewhat heavy bike was my turning point. Over the next 16 months, I rode that heavy Trek everywhere and finally managed to lose 70 of the 80 pounds I gained at rehab.

I rewarded that effort with the 19 pound Cannondale XC race rocket I own today. My waist went from a barrel gut 39 to a 31 with a ripped, six pack today. I log about 200 miles/week of road and trails combined now. My doc took me off of four of the seven meds I was taking just to stay alive. My resting heart rate went from a meth-strung 110 to a calm 45bpm now. Its simply amazing how much the human body can rebound, after two decades of non-stop abuse!

Cycling saved my life and took 15 years off my appearance. I intend to bike well into my eighties now...


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was alway one of those kids out on my bike till the parents cam looking. BMX, cheapy 10 spd.... But in early 9th grade I became addicted to heroin. After rehab I needed something to keep me away from my old crowd. I bought a used trek singletrack at a yardsale (sweet bike BTW, full deore with the dear head, still have the group, but not he frame) and never looked back. Started riding with other guys I'd see on the trails, then doing some local races. On my 2 year sober anniversary, My parents bought me a GF mamaba, and looked back even less. So 13 years later its been a blast. Been completely sober (narcotic wise, beer is okay) 6 of those non stop, and when the "urges" come back, the bike is what keeps me clean. Ever do a 12hr race messed up on heroin? Not fun, and is something to remember to keep you clean.

So there is my sob story. Bikes = happy = clean = fun. All that matters.


----------



## A's FaNaTiC (Apr 11, 2007)

I got started in high school. My Uncle went all the time and always asked me to go. I rode BMX as a kid, so i thought i would give MTB a try. I had no bike so had to borrow my Dad's rockhopper, full rigid, wayyyy to big for me. I walked most of the climbs and cursed and this dam sport thinking what kind of joy people get out of this. 2 weeks after that day i was at the bike store buying a bike that fit me, 1st bike was a GT tequesta, rigid. After 2 months i had pounded the bike and ended up bending the cranks and wheels. So i then upgraded to a slightly better bike and it was on from there....Those were some of the best rides, i still hit those same trails to this day. In my mid 20's i used to party with friends on the weekend nights, but stil make the 6am rides on sunday morning, most of the time still
burping up beer from the night before......


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

My old man,when I was about 7 years old (I am now 19). He passed away about 5 years ago, cancer killed him. Feels like riding gets me closer to him.

This was him on a race, about 10 years ago or something like that..


----------



## Devildog (Feb 25, 2009)

My deepest sympathy for you and your family. I hate cancer with a passion. Just remember, everytime you ride, he is right next to you cheering you on.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> My old man,when I was about 7 years old (I am now 19). He passed away about 5 years ago, cancer killed him. Feels like riding gets me closer to him.
> 
> This was him on a race, about 10 years ago or something like that..
> 
> My sincerest sympaty to you an your family. Riding is such a great way to remember a equally great dad. An old saying comes to mind," the good they do die young!"


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Devildog said:


> My deepest sympathy for you and your family. I hate cancer with a passion. Just remember, everytime you ride, he is right next to you cheering you on.





> My sincerest sympaty to you an your family. Riding is such a great way to remember a equally great dad. An old saying comes to mind," the good they do die young!"


Thanks, really appreciate it


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Sep 11, 2009)

ratch said:


> Bought a bike three years ago after stopping smoking:thumbsup:
> 
> Thought it would keep me occupied and get me fitter.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain I've barely managed not to spend on bikes what i saved not smoking


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

A friend bought one earlier this year. I used to do BMX in my early teens and always had a blast riding, so I figured I'd give it a try. I still smoke a pack a day though, so after 6-7 miles of riding I'm ready for a break.


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

I rode BMX-style bikes in the 1970's, and freestylers in the 1980's.

When I moved to "the big city" to go to college in the 1990's, I went looking for a bike at a local store and ran into these newfangled 'mountain' bikes that were OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive ($300 in 1990 dollars!).

I bought one.

Began hitting up the local parks, which were poorly maintained morasses of vegetation owned by the county, and had a BLAST exploring new single tracks and creeks.

Now, 20 years and 6 bikes later, my favorite track is the same greenbelt I rode in the 90's, but have the pleasure of taking new bicyclers out there to enjoy it for the first time! And they are totally STOKED when they ride!

They can take my bike from me when they pry it from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## dirttorpedo (Jan 13, 2004)

I loved riding as a kid on trails and dirt roads. Wanted a BMX but back in the 70's they were rare and expensive. Fast forward to university. Mountain bikes had just come mainstream with a few mass market manufacturers. I thought they were cool, but couldn't afford one. Started riding again for transportation on a used road bike. My university was surrounded by single track. By third year I managed to save up some coin and got a good deal on last years Rocky Fusion. Hung the road bike in the shed and never touched it again. I've been mountain biking ever since. The bikes keep changing and the sport keeps evolving, but I don't think I'll ever stop riding.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

Cleve Lansteamer said:


> BikerFox youtube videos.


Yes!!!


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

I don't remember actually getting specifically into "mountain biking". To me, it was always about riding bikes, regardless whatever it was. It didn't matter where or what I rode back home in upstate, NY, just as long as I got to go fast. This means I could usually be found doing one of the following - wearing a single-track into the lawn around the house, spinning dizzying short laps in the driveway or getting lost on adventures down old tractor trails.

As a matter of fact, I rode an orange one of these into the ground.










When the handle bars broke off, I upgraded to an old Scwhin ten speed road bike and kept on riding where ever the mood took me.

My first "real" mountain bike came in the form of a Mongoose Maneuver and was my only steed right up to last fall.










Believe it or not, I've ridden slickrock twice on that thing, in addition to Wasatch Crest, Mid-Mountain, BST and other trails.

Today, I'm the proud owner of a Heckler and can finally call myself a real mountain biker. Now that I've got full suspension, I can't figure out what to call whatever it was that I used to do, however it wasn't anything like the "mountain biking" I can do today.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

ski_adk said:


> It didn't matter where or what I rode back home in upstate, NY, just as long as I got to go fast. This means I could usually be found doing one of the following - wearing a single-track into the lawn around the house, spinning dizzying short laps in the driveway or getting lost on adventures down old tractor trails.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I rode an orange one of these into the ground.
> 
> ...


Great quote on what you were found doing on your first bike and how it finally meet its end.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

a hot girl friend I had about 15 years ago. she liked it so I did it with her. Soe where along the line we ended but the mtbing did not.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a wal-mart bike for my birthday when I was 13 (5 years ago) and honestly Id never even heard of mountain biking. I just kinda liked jumping my bike, and started riding hiking trails at a local county park. I snapped the frame on that walmart bike a month after getting it, and got my parents to go in halfs on a "high end -in my mind anyway lol" $550 giant warp. After pretty much inventing mountain bking and kinda thinking I was one of only a few people doing it, I met a cousin of mine that I never knew who runs the program in my signature (check it out, its awesome), and he introduced me to mountain bike racing. I was 14 when i did my first race, and I was extremely fat, overweight, and out of shape. Four years later and here I am thinking about moving up to expert next year because sport is too easy. When I started I was at least an hour behind everyone else in beginner. Mountain biking changed my life. Btw I ditched the giant warp for a moots smoothie al =]


----------



## spsens1966 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Why I got started...*

I'm 40 something, can't remember for sure...
I'm fat, I'm stressed and riding seems to be the only thing that has brought my brain to a happy place!

And...I wanted to do this trail thing for years with my Jeep, but knew if I broke something it would be an expensive fix! I figured that what it would cost to do a repair on my Jeep, I could buy several new MTB's, good ones! So, I fixed up my '99 Marin and headed out. I illegally road some hiking trails here in Strongsville, OH, learned that it was an expensive ticket if I got caught, but FELL IN LOVE WITH TRAIL RIDING! Then I was invited to go to a legal single track at Quail Hollow State Park by a new good friend and I was hooked for good.

I don't mind end-overs, spills or sore body parts, so I think I am where I'm supposed to be.

olllllllo


----------



## limegreenbullit (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw the trailer for NWD 4 and just had to get FR/DH bike.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I started Mountain Biking before anyone I know ever heard of Mountain Biking, or maybe even before it existed? We rode 
what we had, in my case a 20" Schwinn Typhoon and then a Schwinn Varsity 10 speed road bike. And we rode them where 
we went. There were many trails along the lakefront and railroad tracks near my childhood home and we rode, off road, there.

When we went up north we rode the fire roads and snowmobile trails and when we rode out to my friend's Granpa's farm we 
rode the tractor trails and cow paths too. BTW, cow patties and skinny tires make a funny story to tell later on......


----------



## Jello Sundae (Dec 27, 2009)

dstepper said:


> Watching Pete Fagerlin's videos.
> 
> Dean


Pete Fagerlin started mountain biking because he was bored. Bored waiting for the wind to come up enough to windsurf in the Sacramento Delta. So he would head to the nearby hills and ride to kill time until the afternoon thermals kicked in.

He also was working in outdoor retail at the time and got a pro form deal on a Bridgestone MB-1.

{end Bob Dole mode}


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

In 1977, I had this wild idea of riding my Western Auto 5-speed motorcycle look-alike(fake gas tank, number plates, heavy triple-crown fork and 24" knobby tires!) bike on our local hiking trails. Thirty years ago - our trail system was barely developed. It was carved out mostly by goats. I remember hiking my 40-poundish "bike" up our hills and riding down them well before anybody did. I finished the 1.8 mile trail with a OTB crash which ended all future MTB aspirations until I rode a 1996 Specialized Rockhopper A1FS down Mt. Tamalpais and the front tire exploded from the rim being so hot.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

I raced BMX 1977-1980 and won only one race, 2nd place 13 times.
My mother bought me a Murray 12speed steel mountain bike from price club in 1986. I rode that thing till the fork bent and wheels fell off.
I obsess about bikes. It comes and goes, but it has been a constant in my life since my pops took the training wheels off and let me coast to the stop sign.


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

a year and a half ago one of my shop buddies dragged me out to the local trail network (i really didn't want to go cuz my head was too far up my snooty, fixed-gear a$$). my buddy handed me a rusted out giant rincon and said 'lets go!" i thought it was going to be pretty lame until about 100 yards into the ride i realized that i didn't know how to handle a bike off road. it was like a drug, i couldn't get enough of it even though it was a huge struggle the whole time! my buddy was ridding his stumpy 29er as a SS for the first time and i couldn't keep up and the challenge of trying to keep up and not die of asphyxiation was simply exhilarating. that night i couldn't sleep cuz i was so stoked to get out and ride the next day. in the following months i saved my pennies, sold my fixie and bought a solid mtb. haven't looked back! cheers.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Diver85 said:


> a year and a half ago one of my shop buddies dragged me out to the local trail network (i really didn't want to go cuz my head was too far up my snooty, fixed-gear a$$). my buddy handed me a rusted out giant rincon and said 'lets go!" i thought it was going to be pretty lame until about 100 yards into the ride i realized that i didn't know how to handle a bike off road. it was like a drug, i couldn't get enough of it even though it was a huge struggle the whole time! my buddy was ridding his stumpy 29er as a SS for the first time and i couldn't keep up and the challenge of trying to keep up and not die of asphyxiation was simply exhilarating. that night i couldn't sleep cuz i was so stoked to get out and ride the next day. in the following months i saved my pennies, sold my fixie and bought a solid mtb. haven't looked back! cheers.


:thumbsup:


----------



## yetipop (Jul 27, 2009)

*Black stumpjumper*

I walked into a LBS to get a new road bike tube and saw a black Specialized stumpjumper. It looked so beefy and cool, but I wasn't interested. A year later I bought a used yellow rock-hopper with bio-pace chain rings and the rest is history. First off-road ride was 1987.


----------



## BikingGod (Feb 11, 2009)

@BetterRide I love how their is a jump in the background.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Weightlifting can't do cardio that great so got a Schwinn exercise bike... riding that 5 times a week for weeks/months got boring so decided to ride again after my knee injury but this time decided mountain biking.

Awesome experience.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Wow, there are some real amazing, sad, and inspirational stories here. Just shows how a single sport can pull people from all walks of life to enjoy a common passion.

There's not a real special story behind how I got started. When I was 16, a friend asked me if I wanted to ride from Philly to the shore. I thought we were just going to wing it and camp out on the beach or something, but then found out it was an organized bike-a-thon. All I had at the time was a 6 year old 24" steel rigid wal-mart special so I started training on that. Me and my friend discovered that some fire road linked to the bike path we were riding, and I was content riding that for a couple years. I then got a real mtn bike and started exploring the singletrack the linked to the fire road.

So, road biking got me into mountain biking.


----------



## astrahsburg (Nov 19, 2008)

My landlord game me a peice of junk rigid bike that he wanted to dump. I fixed it up and started commuting on it, then bought a bike that was in a little better shape but 20yr old stumpy with Mag21s on the front. This bike got me on the trails. I still love commuting, but I live for the trails. Now I have put away the stumpy, and I am the proud owner of a Tallboy, and loving life to it's fullest!

It's good to take the long way home


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Jello Sundae said:


> Pete Fagerlin started mountain biking because he was bored. Bored waiting for the wind to come up enough to windsurf in the Sacramento Delta. So he would head to the nearby hills and ride to kill time until the afternoon thermals kicked in.
> 
> He also was working in outdoor retail at the time and got a pro form deal on a Bridgestone MB-1.
> 
> {end Bob Dole mode}


I heard it was because he was fat


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

44" waist 255 lbs+Tax return+Kona Caldera= 175 lbs 33" waist and passion for life


----------



## killerdj72 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Story Of A Life Time*

What got me riding, well, we would have to go to late 70's where I learned to ride in a bike, by myself, and later in the 80's got a BMX, wich I broke in 2 parts after jumping some rock......
I leave in Chile, South America, and here i got a 10 gear, the thing weighted more than me.....Pure hard steel...With that bike and alot of patience of my father i started to discover trails...

After that, well college, and no money, so bike riding to get everywhere...
Later work, no bike...then, 1 1/2 years ago quit smoking and my wife gave me a brand new Trek 3900.... Did not last long enogh in trails, so now I still have the same frame, but everything else is better quality...

Not to mention the roundness of the waist......thanks to the bike, many pound less....
Only problem now is the wife, and the time I go out biking..........:madman:


----------



## Box Rod (Aug 10, 2009)

After many years of being a roadie my best friend (a former mountain biker) decided to loose weight for health reasons (just over 100 lbs. at this time) and he asked if I would be interested in getting into mountain bikes and ride with him. Thanks to him I have found something that I am now very pasionate about and can't get enough of.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

I started riding as a kid, I had a tricycle I took down the hill in the back yard one day, was hooked ever since. We had a power line trail in our back yard, so I was out riding every day. I had a string of Huffy's that I destroyed, a Diamondback Sorrento that couldn't handle the abuse (and had no brakes for a while), moved up to a Hoo Koo E Koo that I still have for riding around town.

I took some time off in college, then got started up again. I've got a fleet now. There are few things I find more enjoyable than going flat out downhill. I still ride uphill, I just don't enjoy it


----------



## dayuhan (Jun 11, 2006)

My son got me into riding. I've always been a white water guy, when he hit 11 I got him a little kayak, taught him to roll, etc. But there were a couple of bikes in the house, and he and a friend kept disappearing with them off to a pine forest hill near the house. One day he tells me "Pa, you gotta come see this". So I took one look and realized right away that this is what the kid is gonna do. 

So I bought him a nice bike, and then bought me a nice bike and started chasing him. I still haven't caught him yet, at least not going downhill, but we ride together and have a great time...


----------



## less_than_aaron (Jan 5, 2010)

Realizing that I have gained about 25 pounds over the last 8 years. When my dad was my age, he started gaining weight. It took him 30 years to drop it. I don't want that.


----------



## aKore (Jun 29, 2006)

I grew up in the outdoors, through scouts (Eagle Scout now) and family camping. I'd go biking on some trails with my brother and we'd try to find the fastest and most bada$$ places at the campgrounds. Didn't start racing until I was 13 when I realized I was pretty good. Since then I've kept biking to stay in the outdoors, but now I am broadening and am getting further into backpacking, kayaking, canoeing, that type of stuff (I love high adventure trips)


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

it definitely wasn't the access to trails. i was looking to try something different than being on pavement. i go back and forth.


----------



## Pogi (Sep 7, 2009)

Been a vice infested person since after college..nothing much to do but to drink get wasted, eat, sleep, wake up, work and get wasted.. I was very athletic during school days and didn't expected to raise lbs to 190. Was operated for a tumor and from them on i got a wake up call. Kids still young and cannot afford a dad in RIP. Started with a RED walmart bike that i used to ride to and from the office then !IRONhorse M4.5 tank @ 40 lbs when got dared by officemates to ride with them off road at STA ROSA plateau...got hooked from then on. Got an upgrade to Giant XTC AC1 @ 178lbs total body weight and now finally a TREK fuel EX MTB. 
Never knew that something started as a regular happy go lucky site seeing biking will go up to $3000 vice which gives me the natural high that I could have done very long time ago. Money is just an object obviously, its the priceless inner peace and adrenalin rush mix are the ones that matters. 
Kudos to the pioneers by keeping us grounded!


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

About 24 years I ago met a kid in my neighborhood who had an mtb. He and a friend loaned me a bike and we spent the day bombing down some local fire roads. I was pretty much hooked, so I got a job at McDonald's. Took me 3 months to save up the money to get my first bike. Started riding 7 days a week and never looked back. Been riding bmx only for the last 8 years or so, but I'm definitely getting another mtb by summer.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

79Birdman said:


> This one gets my vote for best reason.
> 
> I actually quit smoking because I started biking. I started biking because I lost my license, and needed another mode of transportation. Plus I have a good friend that used to race mountain bikes; so he was pushing me to get into trail riding. Best thing that has ever happened to me. :thumbsup:


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

FloridaFish said:


> Got hit by a car on my POS bike and got some money from the insurance claim, bought a RockHopper. Guy at a LBS told me about some trails when I was in for a tune up. Did 3 laps on a mild intermediate trail and absolutely hooked.


THIS IS ONE GOOD THREAD :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsoncycles (Jan 14, 2010)

Im new here just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself... Im Nelson I have wrenched on bikes for around 5 years and cant stay away from 2 wheels 

I was into Road Racing and one day a good friend invited me to a 24hr team race and it was a blast!!! shortly after I bought my first mountain bike and now I spend more time on the mountain bike then my road rig...hahah. got to love the dirt!


----------



## Boogie Man´s Nightmare (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, actually I think it was around that time when I was about 12, 13 yrs old, gived up basketball and started to stick around with weird groups - easy acces to "Mary-jane", a bit more drinking than average adults do etc.

After a year of doin´ this when was out of money and felt like my body´s starting to crumble I realized that this is not the right way of life...

When thinking about what to do in my free time, remembered biking with dad before his back problems and having fun from all sports in general, I was into starting a real MTB. Getting deeper in it with reading mags, started to tune my bike etc. 

And now I´m still wondered about MTB...


----------



## Diggidy (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm only 20. But growing up I always had problems with my knees (mostly the left one), so I could never get too involved with sports because it would slowly kill me with pain. Football, hockey, basketball, couldn't play any for more than a season.

Then about junior year of high school I got a Trek 4500 for the bday. Hooked ever since. The Trek has long since deceased, but I ride more than ever now. No swollen knee, no problems!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Kudos to you! So many people have an injury or condition and use it as an excuse to not be active. You took the opposite approach and looked for a way to be active with your problem. :thumbsup:



Diggidy said:


> I'm only 20. But growing up I always had problems with my knees (mostly the left one), so I could never get too involved with sports because it would slowly kill me with pain. Football, hockey, basketball, couldn't play any for more than a season.
> 
> Then about junior year of high school I got a Trek 4500 for the bday. Hooked ever since. The Trek has long since deceased, but I ride more than ever now. No swollen knee, no problems!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Hoo Koo E Koo*

I did so many chores at the age of 12 to purchase my first beloved blue bio-paced G-Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo. My only upgrade that I could afford at the time were fatter tires!

I rode that thing into the ground. Cuyamacas...Lagunas...nice!!


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

I started out as a roadie. You know - that's what REAL cycling is about. Not that strange fat thing called amountain bike.
Several years later, after a nice road-accident, I understood up close that cycling with cars is dangerous, and decided that if I'd continue cycling I should do it on that fat thing on the gravel road that always on the side of the road.
Fast forward a few weeks and I suddenly realize that there is a vast world of beautiful sceneries and singletrack and friends and fun I could never guess with the road bike. That was 1992. And it just became better from there.


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

I used to run Cross Country in high school and would challenge football players to leg press "competitions". Made $77.25 my senior year :thumbsup: 

A friend let me borrow his Hoo Koo E Koo (curse that Gary Fisher and his magic carpets) and I truly felt like a low-flying jet hugging the terrain. I never felt that with my Christmas Huffys. 

So I bought an ill-fitting Giant, then an Ebay magnesium bike, and now have an old Gary Fisher that I ride waaay too infrequently.


----------



## SHICKS (Jun 3, 2009)

My Dad had triple by-pass in his mid 50's. I was 19 and in college and my roommate had a GT, and I felt like I needed to up the physical fitness and bought a GT Pantera. I rode the wheels off ofit for the next five years. Then got into the software engineering workforce of the late 90's early 2000's and let MTB become a thing of the past.

I recently purchased a Cannondale Rize 3 and I'm more into biking they I was when I was younger, now making the time.


----------



## 2wheelsoul (Mar 24, 2005)

*Schwinn Scrambler to Giant Giant ATX 760*

In the 70s, it was a Schwinn Scrambler complete with coaster brake and banana seat. We rode all the edges of the suburbs, which were loaded with trails, jumps and hippys smokin wacky tobaccy.

Once that thrill was engrained, it would never leave. 20 years later, a credit card and new Giant injected my soul with two wheel bliss.

I am now a full junky and have owned no less than 10 bikes since 1994.

I will ride mtn bikes until my body will not allow it any longer. My goal is to never own a road bike (no offense roadies, two wheels, is two wheels).


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Just over 17 years ago this kid made me slow down and quit rock climbing, so I took up mountainbiking. Now we both ride together. We even raced on a mother-son duo 24 hour team a coule years back. On rigid singlespeeds, of course.


----------



## KRN (Jan 28, 2004)

I've always had a bike be it a mountain bike or a road bike.. I used to race BMX as a kid so mountain biking seemed more or less the same thing expect more speed & bigger jumps. I lived in Orlando for several years & I used to bike all over that city I had no money for a car. I biked to work to the movies on a Schwinn mountain bike that was a bit to big for me at the time but was great for getting around... When I lived out west my friends & I would go to Wyoming & spend our summer's riding the entire state. I've often stopped riding for one reason or another, but always came back... this time I think I'll stay.


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Oddly enough, I started biking because of rock climbing. I was at a local climbing hole and saw some people mountain biking on the trails you had to walk to get back to the boulders. I was kind of stunned as they just flew over massive rocks and other trail debris and were having an immense amount of fun. So, I borrowed a friend's bike to try out and it was officially game over. Went out and got a cheap-o bike to see if it was something I wanted to stick with. Haha, should have just skipped that step, because a week later I picked up a nice bike I was so addicted. Been that way ever since!!!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ive been seeing a lot of new people so lets here it


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

I rode Bmx with my brother as a kid and one day he shows me his new mountain bike and tells me how much more fun it was. So It is because of my brother that I have been an addict to this sport since 1992.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a late bloomer, I have always ridden a bike however, only on a bike path. I started riding what some would call true MTB in 07. My first time out wasn't a good one. It was drizzling most of the morning and after my first workday with CAMBr, we headed out. The ground was slick and mostly rocky. I wiped out three times in ten minutes and called it a day. However, I just never stop going back and all winter long snow or not until I got the hang of it.

Crash n burn until you learn&#8230;:thumbsup:


----------



## GoMordecai (Oct 25, 2009)

I've always been around bikes. Running around with my friends got old because we had to cover large (little kid large) distances to each others houses. So we all got bikes and thats was what started it. Getting me on the trails later in life was a love of the outdoors.


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

I took a trip to Ireland a couple years ago with my boyfriend and we rented bikes to traverse Aran island, which is criscrossed by rough stone roadways and paths. It was the first time I had ridden a bike with any kind of suspension, and the first time I had ridden since I was a kid (excluding the recumbent tandem I rode stoker for a couple years prior in college). I enjoyed flying over the rough terrain immensely and that feeling never really left; instead the urge to do it again grew until I finally picked up a mtb last summer. I don't get out to the trails as often as I would like, but I make sure I get my time in with my bike by commuting to school every day (and now commuting to work here in Idaho Falls for the summer). It was only a natural progression to mtbing since I am an avid backpacker, hiker, climber, snowshoer, etc. etc... 
There's just nothing like the feeling of cruising over some nice singletrack.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

> what got you started mountain biking


Well, it was 1982, and mountain bikes were still pretty new, and I had outgrown my BMX bike.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've always been an adrenaline junkie and mountain biking looked like another way to get my fix. I can't remember for sure when I started but it was definitely before I had kids so pre-1992. My first ever trip was to Mammoth Mtn on a "Redline" (of BMX fame) mountain bike that I bought at Sport Chalet for $400. 

We did the Kamikaze(?) Downhill and I was holding on for dear life the whole way down. When I reached the 1/2 way point for getting down, there was an area that flattened out and I jumped off my bike bevcause my hands were numb from the vibrations and holding on so tight.

Once I got my first 'real' bike, a GT LTS, it was life changing at the time. Now, I'm back on a bike after 6 years off as I try to recover from a broken femur and destroyed knee. It's alot more work than I remember but it still feels good. It's good to be back!!!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The "Progression of Bikes..." thread brought me here. I guess I will wake this thread up.

I'd been biking since I was 4. At 16 (and 6'-2") I was outgrowing my old BMX and looking for a new bike (the Murry Baja was the most likely candidate), but by the time I left for college at 18 I hadn't bought one. I went with an old 10-speed from the trash.

After gaining my "freshman 15" (pounds that is) I decided that I need something else as the 10-speed was pretty sucky.

My roadie room mate and I went to the best mountain bike shop around and himmed and hawed for weeks and many test rides before I borrowed money from 2 people and we both bought RockHoppers - mine was a Sport, his was a Comp. That was May 16, 1990.

The learning curve was short for us, but littered with broken parts. Fortunately I eventually got a job at the shop where I bought my bike to help pay for all the damage. The capability of a MTB compared to a road bike, esp. a trash bin 10-speed, was a revelation. My goal became to learn to ride _anywhere_ I would normally walk/hike. Lots of stories have come from that!

-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I followed the same progression as Fleas, and many others...

started, and lived on, BMX in the 70's/80's. Was a culvert/dirt track/street BMX rat...no skateparks back then here in the midwest. I rode where my friends skated

Got older, and bigger physically, and was "mislead" into believing 20" bikes were kid bikes, so I got my first MTB (Trek 830)...cheapy college bike. I had been riding dirt trails on my BMX all my life, so the terrain I was riding did not change, it was just now with this 26" wheeled bike...all of this time I had also been a hiking/camping lover

then life happened...got out of bikes...worst decision ever

then met my current wife, and her youngest took an interest in my old BMX when we were cleaning out my parents basement. We both started watching all the BMX vids on the Tube, and that led him to finding MTB vids as well...he wanted to try that, so we took out my old Trek and his mom's old Trek...

the spark was rekindled, and I found my "midlife crisis" activity. We got him a his own MTB..Fuji Nevada, and I got my Surly Krampus. A friend of mine who restores BMX's gave him an SE Wildman and we started doing the skatepark on Sunday mornings, and then the dirt trails on Sunday evenings...until he got his car, this was our school year routine.

I also discovered bike packing, which was the perfect combo of two of my favorite loves, so that is my goal now...prepping for some longer rides in the future...

it is still - mostly - my routine, but I also ride on other days when I can. He doesn't ride as much now b/c of the car thing, but he still does.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

It was 1985. Mom and Dad bought a Schwinn Sierra and a GT Tequesta for their 30 year anniversary.

I was riding a Schwinn Varsity converted to a SS. 

The low gearing blew me away and I've been an addict ever since.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I was a roadie in middle school. My friends rode mountain so I got a Giant hardtail and did some trail rides. I had to be better than them at this too so I kept with it and bought a $3300 bike in my sophomore year in high school. But this was before tubeless and I frequently got tired of all the flats, also the tires sucked. So I did mountain off and on until ghetto tubeless came around and I bought a fs with 2.35 tubeless tires, Kenda Small Block 8s in the UST flavor. God those tire sucked compared to what I have now, BUT they were light years ahead of tubed 2.1 tires. Now that mountain biking was fun, I started doing it three days a week. That was about the time I registered on this site. 

Bikes these days are aaaaamaaaaaaaziiiiiing. You ingrates have no idea how nice you have it. Stop complaining about the price.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Graduated from my training wheels when I was 4 years old. Wasn't allowed to ride on the road because it was too busy. The garden was off limits but there was a big woods behind the house that my older brother was already riding around in. 

There was a old logging trail running for several miles through the woods and ravines. We made a nice network of trails for a bunch of young kids. Progressed from the tiny bike to a banana seat bike (no sissy bar) then to a real cheap single speed that was way too big for me. Rode far and wide in ways that would be impossible today because of posted land. 

That was in Maryland and we moved to Pa when I was 10. Older now with more roads to ride on I became a SS roadie then graduated to a 5 speed Western Auto bike. Still would take it on any trail that I came across. Quit riding in my 20s for the most part then got back into it in my early 30s. First was a rigid, then my '01 Raleigh hard tail that I still have.

Since I have no trails close I ended up doing a lot of road riding but now that the kiddos are grown it's easier to drive to the trails so I upgraded to a newer bike, a 97er with 2.8 and 2.6 tires. 

Gonna take the old Raleigh out later this year again to keep the old skills up.


----------

